# Fitting Brushes



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

What fitting brushes do you copper runners use? The kind our shop buys, you get about 20 turns, yes one way, out of them before they are toast. These are the ones here.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been using Mill-Rose brand. Nice full plastic handle.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Mill Rose stainless steel. :thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i like mill rose or oatey


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> What fitting brushes do you copper runners use? The kind our shop buys, you get about 20 turns, yes one way, out of them before they are toast. These are the ones here.
> 
> 
> I must have gotton the same ones as you did. They do suck, but the ones with the plastic handle are expensive. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Cut the handle off of those cheap piece of craps, and stick that junk in a cordless drill, and BAM!!, That cheap piece of crap will last a while. 1/2" size is all you need, that will clean any size fitting. I say again BAM.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Oatey fitting brushs.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ok. Emeral with the big fonts, we got the message. :laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Lenox makes a dbl end brush 1/2 & 3/4. It also has the SS bristles in the middle for cleaning pipe. When I need to solder to some old dirty copper, I like to use the bristles first and then the sandcloth.


----------



## JustDave45 (Oct 30, 2009)

Always use cloth on the outside and oatey brushes for the inside...Oh and hey you don't have to clean inside or outside if you use sharkb*tes....:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I go a step further. When repiping and installing male pex solder adapters in valves, I put the pex barb in my drill and spin the fitting over some sand cloth. When you get the rhythm down you can do 4 adapters in under a minute.




ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Cut the handle off of those cheap piece of craps, and stick that junk in a cordless drill, and BAM!!, That cheap piece of crap will last a while. 1/2" size is all you need, that will clean any size fitting. I say again BAM.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I go a step further. When repiping and installing male pex solder adapters in valves, I put the pex barb in my drill and spin the fitting over some sand cloth. When you get the rhythm down you can do 4 adapters in under a minute.


 WTF I hope your joking


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

nope



TheMaster said:


> WTF I hope your joking


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

black swan


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> black swan



Why they gotta be black?


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

I use Sioux Chief, with Stainless bristles. All of the ones with carbon steel bristles are junk.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

I use Mill Rose Hex Shank ... Contrary to what they say
I run CW & CCW in a Milwaukee hex chuck driver on the internals ...

http://www.cleanfit.com/6600.html


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Oatey here. I find they last long enough before I lose them. 1/2" and 3/4" together works pretty good on 1" ftgs.
Wolseley here sells 'em for about $2/brush so no real need to be that frugal, but I don't do much 1" anymore so I can never find that brush (or when I do it's under my K-39 box and flatter'n a holy wafer).
Master's sandcloth for the pipe.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Mill Rose "Hard Head". They have a cap on them, so they don't go all the way in.

Did I just say that?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Mill Rose "Hard Head". They got a cap on them, so they don't go all the way in.
> 
> Did I just say that?


Yep thats what I buy...
It stops the idiot helpers from from trying to clean both sides of an elbow from one side and ruining a good brush...:thumbup:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Will it get by the ring or stake in a coupling?


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't like anything to fancy, I just cut the handle off and put it in a drill. Sorry in advance.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Miguel said:


> Will it get by the ring or stake in a coupling?


Yea it will


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Just for you TheMaster:








TheMaster said:


> WTF I hope your joking


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Just for you TheMaster:
> 
> YouTube- cleaning fittings.MPG


 I never said it wouldn't work,I just dont feel the need. My fittings stay pretty clean and it only takes me a second to clean them with sandtape. What do you do with 3/4? Bigger drill?:laughing: If i had 100 of them to do I might would use a drill but usually I have 2 or so to clean at a time. 
I have been using solder stops with a pex insert soldered in lately.....I have a pile of 1/2 solder stops and a pile of male swt x crimp fittings so i decided not to buy any crimp stops for a while and use up some of extra I have. Its a legitament tip but unless your doing ALOT of them at once its not a big time saver and most of my transitions are female swt x crimp.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I only do it when I have a bunch to do. If it's just 2 then I do it by hand.



TheMaster said:


> I never said it wouldn't work,I just dont feel the need. My fittings stay pretty clean and it only takes me a second to clean them with sandtape. What do you do with 3/4? Bigger drill?:laughing: If i had 100 of them to do I might would use a drill but usually I have 2 or so to clean at a time.
> I have been using solder stops with a pex insert soldered in lately.....I have a pile of 1/2 solder stops and a pile of male swt x crimp fittings so i decided not to buy any crimp stops for a while and use up some of extra I have. Its a legitament tip but unless your doing ALOT of them at once its not a big time saver and most of my transitions are female swt x crimp.


----------

